# Dita's twins



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Late last night at the end of day 152 Dita kidded with twins, an 8 lb doe and a 10 lb buck just like we'd hoped for. They both presented correctly and she handled it like a champ. They were both up and nursing right away, though are seeming to have some trouble latching today, especially the doe. I gave her some B-complex and selenium gel and am doing my best to get a little something in her every couple of hours, but she's feisty and super stubborn. I think she's going to end up being a bit of a drama queen. The boy (darker one) is really easygoing and friendly. He will go to my BIL to be a pack wether.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Very super nice!! They are so cute too!


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

I am so glad they both get awesome homes! Very Very Cute!!! :kidred:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## amandaharms8 (Jan 6, 2014)

Awe so cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Adorable!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

They sure look nice and happy.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Super cute!!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Very pretty colors, I really like them! And yeah, I noticed that when you have a buck and a doe the doe always ends up being a total drama queen and/or a brat...:roll:


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Very pretty colors, I really like them! And yeah, I noticed that when you have a buck and a doe the doe always ends up being a total drama queen and/or a brat...:roll:


LOL. Ain't that the truth. She is coming around and I am learning how to be more nurturing to her. I've never interacted with brand new babies before, so perhaps the error lies with me. : )


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

adorable! congratulations


----------

